# Blue roan mini x chocolate jack???



## Suzie (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, Haven't been here for a while. Been busy and injured and life just keeps on happenin'.

Here is the story. I bought a baby jack and wanted him for breeding. Long story short, after a while and no family jewels or anything close to that, I assumed he had been gelded before I got him. So we put him in with our fillies for company since my spotted donkey jack did not particularly care for him. After 2 years, well guess what?? The family jewels appeared. I have groped this donkey once a week for the longest time and wham! now beenie weenies.

He has been in the pasture with our blue roan filly as his best friend. And now, she is beginning to look "chubby". A mini mule is not what I planned but she is 4 YO so no real big deal. My question is: Does anyone have a guess what a true blue roan filly out of a leopard appy sire and blue roan mare, crossed with a dark chocolate mini donkey will produce as far as color???? The donkey has a star (small) but really dark color. Would it be possible to have an appy mini mule? The filly has some darker spotting in the summer when clipped too.

This could get interesting I think. any ideas???





Silver Belle Farms Eeyore






Blue Moon


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 9, 2008)

...lol... my guess would be a dark bay.



Color genetics get thrown right out the window when it comes to so many donkeys. OH! Both are cuties



had a true blue roan mare thaty I sold 2 years ago, that sure looked alot like your mare. The roans are some of my favorite colors. There have been appy mules. Corinne


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 9, 2008)

You absolutely can get appy mules. I have seen some leopard and some blanket. I just sold my 42" mule and he was dark chocolate with black spots and appy roaning.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 9, 2008)

Just thought I would mention it is much more common to get standard (or larger) size mules with appy coloring then with the small ones. Same as with a hinny...its much harder to achive a breeding for a hinny with the small ones but much more common with the larger ones. Got to love the "thinking " of our longears.



Corinne


----------



## Suzie (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, an appy!



Eeyore is super small, probably 29 inches. Blue Moon is about 33. I am really interested now to see what I get.


----------



## minimule (Jun 10, 2008)

Corrine is right. Color genetics don't work! I have a chocolate jack. He is out of a gray jenny by a red jack. I have a black roan I'm going to breed him to this year (if she ever comes in



).

Here's his color history:

Bred to palomino pinto mare = 1. Sorrel pinto mule 2. palomino mule

Silver dapple mare = dark bay

Silver dapple mare = coal black

Bay varnish roan pintaloosa mare = dark bay with 1 tiny white spot

Isabella palomino = 1. "orange" sorrel mule 2. Smokey brown mule

Sorrel mare = deep sorrel mule

Silver bay mare = silver bay mule

So you just never know! There is a tiny mule out there named TNT that is a true appy mini mule.


----------



## Suzie (Jun 10, 2008)

Minimule is this the palomino mule I saw in the Longears magazine last year? If so, adorable!!!

Bred to palomino pinto mare = 1. Sorrel pinto mule 2. palomino mule

We have been asked for years about breeding mini mules. I never was too keen on it until I saw some of the gorgeous colors posted here now. I am testing one of my mares now for the champagne gene and if she has it, hmmm....maybe a champagne mini mule down the road?

My spotted jack just won't breed my mares-he has bred way too many donkeys and just won't breed my mares. I bought him from a friend who had bought him specifically to breed her mares and get a mini mule but after about 2 years trying to get him to do it, she gave up and sold him to me.

But this chocolate jack has been raised with the mini mares and so he thinks he is a horse, not a donkey. I have one jenny who was raised with my mini mares and she really does not "cotton" to my spotted jack- she did not rebreed last year to him. I actually bought this chocolate jack to breed to her....I figured she might be more receptive if he "smelled" like a horse instead of donkey so much. Since she was raised with the horses, she always assumed she was a horse and still has problems accepting the fact she is in fact, a donkey.

I will keep you posted of what I get (if Mooney is in foal for certain).


----------

